# Soap nuts



## Shoestringer (Oct 18, 2013)

AKA soap berries. Anyone use or try these out? What did you think? Here's a link to one company:

http://www.earthsberries.com/


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Also curious.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I didn't like them.
I prefer to make my own laundry detergent, easier and cheaper.
Plus I had to order soap nuts online b/c I couldn't find them anywhere.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I used to use them. They really weren't all they claimed to be, they didn't make the clothes brighter for instance.


----------

